# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM Rev 2.0.5 Released

## mohamed73

*ASANSAM Rev 2.0.5 Released*   *Changes
--------**--*  *Add*  *GT-N8000 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI  (SEE NOTES) * *GT-N7000 Series (B-L) Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI*  *GT-I8530 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI * *GT-S5300 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI * *   * *Improve*  *GT-I9300 (Series) , GT-N7100 (Series) Unlock/Repair IMEI Functions  (SEE NOTES)  Setting have Specific TAB instead of Menu *  *Notes
------*-  *About N8000 Unlock/Repair IMEI*  *Unlock  Procedure for This Model is Same as I9300,N7100 but there is one  problem exist here and it's about UART Cable, for this you need build  your cable all things you need is: 
1) Unused NOKIA FBUS Cable (8 Pin)  (RJ45 Part)
2) One P1000 USB Cable  (30 Pin Socket) 
now in order to use which interface you want to use:
Download that attachment below   this schematic created by Ns-Team for Ns-Pro Interface   so if you want to use Ns-Pro or UFS as interface build your cable exactly like this schematic 
but if you use another interface (ASB Box,Z3X,UST Pro,etc,...): 
all thing is same Ns Pro Interface just in RJ-45 Part you must use Pin 2,3 as RX/TX instead 4,5 in NsPro   About I9300,N7100 New (Unlock/Repair) Method 
We Add two Options in Setting TAB About these Models 
-Create Modem Patch From Phone Modem 
-Save Modem Patch  
for reliable of our users and for avoiding confusing about create Modem  Patch We Built Internal Automatic Modem Patch Generator  in Our Soft 
How that Work: 
if you check * *Create Modem Patch From Phone Modem   option if Patch Not Found for your Phone Software  read modem from  phone in (Unlock/Repair) Process and built patch Modem for that  
so if you want use this option it recommended to reflash phone first for better answer    
if you check Save Modem Patch That Patch Created in (Unlock/Repair) Process saved in "C:\ASANSAM\DATA\Loaders\Patches"     IMPORTANT NOTE: 
MODEM PATCH CREATE METHOD IN THIS VERSION IS COMPLETELY DIFFERENT FROM  OLDER VERISON SO ALL PATCH MODEM FILES YOU HAVE IN PREVIOUS VERSIONS IS  NO LONGER REQUIRED AND NEED TO USE NEW ONES INSTEAD SO BE CAREFUL   *   *Download 
------------  DOWNLOAD LINK FROM ASANSAM SERVER الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Please Uninstall Previous version and Install This New Version   P.S ----   A Huge New Patches Collection is Uploading Right Now (~340 MB)   *  *REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!!  BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

